# Sorry I'm not metal



## HelloImDavidHaha (May 20, 2015)

I honestly don't know where to promote my music. Beatport? Nah.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/helloimdavidhaha/nudes-startnewgame[/SC]

The synths are supposed to be guitars but I experimented with some vsts and then this happened. 

Let me know what you think! Thanks buddies!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 20, 2015)

not metal, but not a bad little tune either...

reminds me of super nintendo music...which is a good thing.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 20, 2015)

Synthpop, or other Synth genre's are a guilty fetish of mine. Couldn't help it after getting hooked on 70's RUSH & ELP & then the early 80's Brit Synth Pop that made MTV popular like TALK TALK, Human League, Howard Jones, Kraftwerk & such.

That being said, I take my synth side of my musicianship very seriously, and am a big analog nut, having owned 2 Alpha Juno 2's, a Juno 106, and and old MC-500 sequencer 20+ years ago, now my "go to" is my Arturia V Collection.

This is a very well arranged, executed, produced piece of music. I love that low rumble bass part you have going, contrasted with the vintage video game types of sounds.

Very cool stuff!


----------



## HelloImDavidHaha (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! Really appreciate it!


----------



## petersenb9 (May 23, 2015)

I love metal, but sometimes tunes like this is really refreshing. I think it is great.


----------



## myrtorp (May 30, 2015)

Really good man! Listened to it a bunch of times now


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 30, 2015)

At first I thought it was to quiet! 

"but... but how am I supposed to jam to this??1110010"

Little did I know, that build up/drum fill.... awesome work man. Makes me want to.... clean.


----------



## HelloImDavidHaha (Jun 4, 2015)

Haha thanks! Glad you guys enjoy it!


----------



## wespaul (Jun 4, 2015)

Sounds like chiptune stuff, like the soundtrack to the game Scott Pilgrim vs The World. Really good stuff man, I like it a lot!


----------



## Slink (Jun 5, 2015)

This is good!

Real musicians don't limit themselves to one genre.


----------



## geekusa (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow this is really awesome! Love me some synthy poppy stuff. Great job!!


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Jun 8, 2015)

This is awesome dude! Great job, would love to hear more!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jun 9, 2015)

Slink said:


> Real musicians don't limit themselves to one genre.


QFT

Or, as I like to say it -- as with all my favourite artists, they refuse to stay bound within their chosen genre. (First said about Skinny Puppy.)


----------



## geekusa (Apr 7, 2016)

This is still sicker than hell.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 8, 2016)

It actually sounds pretty metal to me. I like it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 8, 2016)

Felt like I had been shrunk-down and was tripping inside a Mario Bros upright arcade game. 

Kinda metal/ very synth... very cool.


----------

